# Rs Ventilado



## pedro_cvl (15 Nov 2014 às 20:02)

Boas. Será que existe alguem que me disponibilize um esquema para manter rs ventilado a trabalhar dia e noite atraves de painel solar? De dia o pequeno motor funciona com um painel pequenino mas gostaria de coloca-lo tambem a funcionar durante a noite. O motor é mesmo muito pequenino (é de um micro servo motor) e penso que paineis pequenos com uma bateria de 1,5 serviria pois o motor trabalha bem com uma pilha de 1,5v.
Obrigado


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Nov 2014 às 01:58)

A tarefa pode não ser tão simples quanto parece. Especialmente no inverno o tempo em que a bateria efectivamente está a carregar é muito inferior aquele em que está a debitar energia, pelo que, quer o carregador quer a bateria têm de ter capacidade bastante superior à do consumo.

Este circuito que não faz exactamente o que queres mal talvez dê umas ideias...

*The "Reverse Joule Thief" Battery Charger*


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Nov 2014 às 08:56)

Boas
Eu tenho o meu ventilado com uma fan de pc 8cm 12v de baixo consumo e não é assim tão simples/barato como mencionas.
E no inverno com bom painel e boa bateria a coisa não aguenta.


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2014 às 05:27)

Algo deste género
http://blogoengenhocas.blogspot.pt/search/label/Proj. Carregador solar


----------

